
Massive Identify Theft Broker Arrested in Toronto - pain_perdu
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2018/01/15/thornhill-man-charged-with-selling-3-billion-pieces-of-stolen-digital-info-making-court-appearance-monday.html
======
ganoushoreilly
I'm curious what the effects of the case will be on security researches as a
whole. Is the possession of the data an offense even if used legitimately?
What happens to HaveIbeenpwned.com even though passwords aren't shared, it's a
database with that information. It's a very interesting issue that i'm
expecting will have just as interesting outcome.

